# Do You Wish?



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

you kept steve nash? hes one of the best point guards in the league if not the best. you guys mest up!


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Bonzinator said:


> you kept steve nash? hes one of the best point guards in the league if not the best. you guys mest up!


He also couldnt guard a broken down refrigerator if his life depended on it. His offense was replaceable and the players we have at the position now(Terry and Harris) are just so much better defensively.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Chaos said:


> He also couldnt guard a broken down refrigerator if his life depended on it. His offense was replaceable and the players we have at the position now(Terry and Harris) are just so much better defensively.



No doubt.... the mavs are 18-6 right now so I'd say we're doing alright without him!!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Bonzinator said:


> you kept steve nash? hes one of the best point guards in the league if not the best. you guys mest up!


Why do you keep making these types of threads across the whole forum?


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

im bored and its fun pissing fans off dont you agree


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Bonzinator said:


> im bored and its fun pissing fans off dont you agree


Ah, so you admit you're nothing more than a troll.

Anyway, no, I'm not unhappy at all that Nash is gone. If you haven't noticed from our record we are doing just fine without him. Our defense is better, we're winning games, Jason Terry is clutch big time, and Devin Harris is becoming Tony Parker right before our very eyes. So the PG situation in Dallas looks really good.

So you're gonna need something better than that to piss me off :banana:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

The Nash trade was good for both teams involved.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

Causeway said:


> The Nash trade was good for both teams involved.


it wasnt a trade.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Ah, so you admit you're nothing more than a troll.
> 
> Anyway, no, I'm not unhappy at all that Nash is gone. If you haven't noticed from our record we are doing just fine without him. Our defense is better, we're winning games, Jason Terry is clutch big time, and Devin Harris is becoming Tony Parker right before our very eyes. So the PG situation in Dallas looks really good.
> 
> So you're gonna need something better than that to piss me off :banana:


how about no matter what you guys do you will never beat the spurs as long as tim duncan is there and you guys are gonna choke just like you always do. just like my kings.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Bonzinator said:


> how about no matter what you guys do you will never beat the spurs as long as tim duncan is there and you guys are gonna choke just like you always do. just like my kings.


How about you go back to the Kings forum cuz you guys have enough problems to talk about.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bonzinator said:


> you kept steve nash? hes one of the best point guards in the league if not the best. you guys mest up!


too much money


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Bonzinator said:


> you kept steve nash? hes one of the best point guards in the league if not the best. you guys mest up!



No one messed up, we didnt want Nash to go in the first damn place. He wanted more money than what we were going to offer him. Guess what, we are 2-0 against the Suns this year as well. So obviously we found an answer to the gap no?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Nash is better off in the Phoenix system anyways. He would never have won MVP if he stayed.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Both sides are better off with the split. Nash is playing amazing for the Suns, and Dallas is playing amazing without him. Nash still has a lot of cash to go on his contract, so we'll see how he does in 3-4 years and that could help out the Mavs' case too.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Both sides are better off with the split. Nash is playing amazing for the Suns, and Dallas is playing amazing without him. Nash still has a lot of cash to go on his contract, so we'll see how he does in 3-4 years and that could help out the Mavs' case too.


Again I'm forced to agree completely with you.

EDIT:


> Bonzinator <script type="text/javascript"> vbmenu_register("postmenu_2952378", true); </script>
> Suspended Member


:laugh:


----------

